# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Honger maar geen zin om te eten??

## lil-rissa

heey,

ik ben een 17 jarig meisje met een probleem denk ik.
ik ben altijd wel een moeilijke eter geweest qua groenten en dergelijke
maar nu, ik heb kei erge honger, maar gewoon totaal geen zin om te eten,
en als k dan eet dan eet ik misschien drie happen en dan heb ik een vol gevoel maar toch heb ik nog steeds honger,
weet iemand wat dit is want ik ben ten einde raad, ik zoek overal op internet maar kom dan uit op eetstoornissen wat ik dus echt niet heb :Confused: 

ik hoop dat iemand me wat meer antwoorden kan geven, want ik weet het echt niet meer :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

hey lil-rissa,

ik heb ook een hele tijd gehad dat ik niks kon eten terwijl ik erg zin had in eten, maar of niet wist wat ik moest eten of na 3 happen 'vol' zat, kwam mede omdat ik veel stress had, me soms een hele dag misselijk voelde, niks me echt goed smaakte en ik denk ik daardoor onbewust niet durfde te eten, ik ben normaal gesproken kaasliefhebber, maar op dat moment had ik daar echt geen zin in en heb ik gekeken wat ik wel kon eten (qua smaak en grootte) zoals een handje nootjes, een cracker met vlokken, een muslireep, een appeltje en eerst gewoon proberen dat erin te krijgen en dan de portie groter maken of meerdere kleine porties per dag proberen en nu eet ik weer normaal voor mijn doen...
ik weet niet of jij ook last hebt van misselijkheid, stress, dat dingen anders of niet smaken ofzo? maar misschien kan je proberen steeds een klein beetje te eten, te kijken of iets anders wel naar binnen wil (zoet of zout of zuur of bitter) of misschien helpt het als je zelf iets heel lekkers kookt/bakt waar je eerst een beetje van kan eten en het later kan opwarmen zodat je steeds een iets grotere portie kan nemen...
ik hoop voor je dat het snel overgaat en als je het echt niet vertrouwd kan je naar je dokter gaan...

groetjes en sterkte!

----------


## gin

Best lil-rissa,

misschien kan het een tip zijn om een paar keer per dag een kleine portie te eten ipv 3keer een grote maaltijd. 
Ikzelf eet ook 6 keer per dag. En dit helpt me om toch voeding binnen te hebben.
Hopelijk ben je hier iets mee.

Knuffel
Gin

----------

